# How to build a forum?



## OrbitzXT (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm trying to help my friend build a relatively simple website, but he'd like there to be a forum. There was an old site he no longer uses and there are still some old files in there. In a folder called bboard there were a few .php files when I clicked on them they showed various things, like this one just for an example. 

http://bodyfactoryllc.com/bboard/viewforum.php

There seems to be a number of files here so maybe I could just use whats there already, but how? This stuff is brand new to me, just trying to help a friend out. Any input or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## mysticjon (Aug 31, 2007)

i never built a site with forums, i havnt been doing 'web 2.0' material websites, just doing web 1.5 type sites, umm....have u heard of vbulletin or invasion power boards?? they might be the same i dont really know...sorry if this was totally off.....i didnt want to leave ur thread unanswered


----------



## Ravenas (Aug 31, 2007)

Look for php forums, lots of free shareware ones out there. Most of them have guides that tell you how to create them.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Aug 31, 2007)

I hate asking this but can you help me find one? lol I googled for one but seem to have no luck. I'll keep looking, but if anyone knows of a guide and a place to get the needed info I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Ravenas (Aug 31, 2007)

OrbitzXT said:


> I hate asking this but can you help me find one? lol I googled for one but seem to have no luck. I'll keep looking, but if anyone knows of a guide and a place to get the needed info I'd greatly appreciate it.



http://www.phpbb.com/

That's my favorite, and it's open source. Play around with that, there should be some guides on the website as well. BTW, I typed "php forum" in google and first hit was this website.


----------



## tater (Sep 1, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> http://www.phpbb.com/
> 
> That's my favorite, and it's open source. Play around with that, there should be some guides on the website as well. BTW, I typed "php forum" in google and first hit was this website.



ill 2nd phpbb...its a good forum system


----------



## OrbitzXT (Sep 2, 2007)

It took me awhile but I got it up and running, thanks for the help and suggestions.


----------



## tater (Sep 2, 2007)

np, give thanks


----------



## MrSeanKon (Nov 13, 2007)

Interest link 2sanfroi!


----------

